# Excision plantar lesion foot



## seslinger (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a dr. who "excised a lesion down to level of the basement membrane. Then debrided utilizing a curette. Electrocautery was then used to cauterize the area of excision. A curette was then used to debride again the area after which electrocautery was then utilized to cauterize any bleeding.  I am thinking the 11420.

thank you.  Sheila


----------

